# What Is Best Gaming Case



## grim

I Just Am Wondering

I Am A Gamer And Need To Know What The Best Case Is As Far As Cooling

And Space Any Help Would Be Helpful 

Thank's


----------



## Grimulus

Listen here son, you best not be takin' my name! you're awful damn close!

i would suggest getting something without a psu(so you can get what you want and probably a better unit), holds a lot of drives, and is 20" in height.  probably want to get something simple, not something that looks cheesy after about 2 hours, like my case.


----------



## calvinius

I think the choice of case just comes down to your personal choice
I have Thermatake V6000A and im pretty happy with it theres lots of drive space and a lot of internal room


----------



## daflo1

price range?


----------



## [KoG]^wEaZel

or you could go for something like this

http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=11-156-155&DEPA=1


----------



## grim

Im looking at any price range


----------



## Echo_

asipire x nav /drool
or some lian lis


----------



## zilla

[KoG]^wEaZel said:
			
		

> or you could go for something like this
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=11-156-155&DEPA=1




That looks like the case that Alienware uses for the Area 51's etc... really similar anyway.


----------



## Praetor

> I Am A Gamer And Need To Know What The Best Case Is As Far As Cooling


Chenming 901 + Dremel  or if you want a literal answer, the ASTek Casecooler Case. Cant argue with 700W of heat dissipitation capability.


----------



## Grimulus

Praetor said:
			
		

> Chenming 901 + Dremel  or if you want a literal answer, the ASTek Casecooler Case. Cant argue with 700W of heat dissipitation capability.



sexy....

look at the chenming 602 as well.  i like it more and more as i look at it...i'm ordering it soon.


----------



## Praetor

LOL convinced ya eh?


----------



## smftexas86

well, seriously this ( http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=11-105-113&depa=0 )   might not be the best case but I love it. It leaves a lot of space for upgrades, looks nice and is not to expensive.


----------



## nismo

i have the x-blade and it is a little difficult to slide in expantion cards in the back b/c of how it is fixed to the rest of the case. but other then that its a good case after u bend those little stubs


----------



## mgoldb2

I have the ASPIRE (Turbo Case)X-Superalien Blue  and I been really happy with it.

http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=11-144-007&DEPA=0 

It show the price as $141 but when I bought it it was only $120.


----------

